# Am I going to have unplanned kits?



## wannacow (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a 4mo (guessing) flemish giant doe and a 3 1/2 mo flemish buck.  They go outside and play everyday, she on her tethor and he in his playpen.  Today, I went out to check them and he was out of his pen.  (I don't know how)  He was fine, just sitting by the doe.  I have no idea how long he was out.  Less than an hour, as I check them every hour if not sooner when they are outside.  No body seemed stressed, as if there was conflict.  They have never been together, just can see each other from their prospective areas.  I plan on having both of them spayed/neutered.  I only want pets.  My question is, is there a good chance she's been bred?  I can't find a specific age when it's possible to breed, only when she SHOULD be bred.  I don't want kits...


----------



## Citylife (Aug 26, 2010)

I would not put it past them, that is for sure.  I would think he would need to be older but........  I would not at all be suprised if she is pregnant.  Give her a nest box in 27 days and find out within 5 if she is pregnant.  Also, make sure they do not get together again.
Good luck to you.

the lady w/4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 5 meat rabbits, their kits and a lizard


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't know the first thing about spaying rabbits but ... You might check with your vet and see if shecan be spayed in the meantime. Spay operations are easier for the vet if the animal is pregnant (I hear) and may not pose a risk for the doe as well as preventing unwanted kits. 

I am not sure on any of this where rabbits are concerned, so you would need to check with your vet to be sure. Just putting it out there as an option since I know it is done with other pet animals. If you REALLY don't want kits.


----------



## dbunni (Aug 26, 2010)

"Spay operations are easier for the vet if the animal is pregnant (I hear) and may not pose a risk for the doe as well as preventing unwanted kits."

Not to get off topic, but spay operations during pregnancy are harder.  More blood vessels to fight/caut.  More chance of things going wrong.  I have worked in the OR when some have been done and it is a bit of a messy operation (compared to a normal spay).  Most of the vets I have worked with avoid this situation.

As for the buns, while it is possible, a Flemish isn't mature until after a year.  it is one of the breeds we hold off on breeding until later ... 12-18 months.  At 3 1/2 months he was probably just enjoying the companionship.

Best of luck ...


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Aug 27, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> "Spay operations are easier for the vet if the animal is pregnant (I hear) and may not pose a risk for the doe as well as preventing unwanted kits."
> 
> Not to get off topic, but spay operations during pregnancy are harder.  More blood vessels to fight/caut.  More chance of things going wrong.  I have worked in the OR when some have been done and it is a bit of a messy operation (compared to a normal spay).  Most of the vets I have worked with avoid this situation.
> 
> ...


thanks for pointing that out. One of my vets told me he found it easier because everything was enlarged. It didn't really make sense to me, for kinda the reasons you mentioned, but I don't know much about surgery. Hope the OP isn't expecting kits after all then.


----------



## wannacow (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks eveyone for your replies.  Checked the price of the spay today.  UGH!  I don't know what I'm going to do yet.  Such a dilemma!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 27, 2010)

Check and see if there is a non profit spay and nuter clinic in your area.  They are primarily for cats and dogs but you could always ask.


----------



## dbunni (Aug 27, 2010)

Cheaper to do the buck than the doe!


----------



## wannacow (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm eventually going to do both because of the cancer thing and bunny PMS.


----------

